# Topics > Space >  NASA's Cooperative Autonomous Distributed Robotic Exploration (CADRE) project, NASA Glenn Research Center, Cleveland, Ohio, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - NASA Glenn Research Center

nasa.gov/specials/slope360

----------


## Airicist2

CADRE of Mini Rovers Navigate Simulated Lunar Terrain | NASA Glenn Research Center

Nov 4, 2021




> A squad of mini rovers traversed the simulated lunar soils of NASA Glenn’s SLOPE (Simulated Lunar Operations) lab recently.  The shoebox-sized rovers were tested to see if they could navigate the conditions of hard-to-reach places such as craters and caves on the Moon.

----------


## Airicist2

"A CADRE of mini-rovers navigates the lunar terrain of SLOPE"

November 4, 2021

----------

